# Cast netting?



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Recently purchased a cast net and I'm not very good at it lol, but it seems like a good way to catch bait for cat fishing. Are there shad in the Scioto river? Sucks that u can't keep bluegill because they're normally my go to catfish bait.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I think you can keep blue gill for bait. I would check that out with the odnr to make sure, or maybe someone on here can tell you what the law is.
sherman


----------



## nschap (Jan 6, 2008)

in ohio you can use bluegill and other panfish for bait . but only if they are caught by hook and line.


----------



## plumberroy (Aug 3, 2013)

canoe carp killer said:


> Recently purchased a cast net and I'm not very good at it lol, but it seems like a good way to catch bait for cat fishing. Are there shad in the Scioto river? Sucks that u can't keep bluegill because they're normally my go to catfish bait.


Just keep practicing you will get it. In the mid eighties we moved to Florida I kept the family fed with tilapia (they called them nile pearch) caught in a cast net 
Paying $500 a month rent while making $4.00 an hour. we ate tilapia 3-4 times a week.
I think if you look closely at the laws pan fish caught on a hook and line from the water you are fishing. I don't think it is legal to go down to the pond at park and catch gills then take them to the river . At least that is what I was told when I emailed to ask about the legality of using bluegill a few years back
Roy


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Sorry, I meant to say sucks not being able to keep bluegills caught in cast net lol.


----------



## river..rat (Jun 27, 2014)

im pretty sure u can use blue gill for bait,,only if it is not from the samebody of water,,,i was cheacked by a warden a couple nights back on alum and he noticed my cut up gills onthe ground,,,he asked were did u catch the blue gills from i told him a private pond,,then he said ok proceed


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

I thought it was you could use blue gill but you had to use it in the same body of water you caught them in. Ma ybe I'm wrong tho

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

you can use bluegills for bait anywhere from anywhere as long as they were caught by rod and reel. 

If you have bluegills in a bucket with a only a cast net around, youll be in trouble, cast nets are good for shad, suckers, carp and quillbacks, but you may NOT keep bullheads, bluegills, sunfish crappies or any other gamefish.
If I understand it right, you can castnet drum in the Ohio River watershed but not the Lake Erie water shed. something like that. 

a big thing to remember is that if you legally catch say crappies for bait at a pond but are using them, even dead, at a lake with a 9" limit, those dead crappies need to be 9" otherwise they will assume you caught them there and they are undersized, same with LM Bass

Salmonid


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

good answers guys. I do believe I read somewhere that they had to be caught with rod and reel. but I had forgot about that.

just keep playing with the net and try different ways to throw it until you find whats the best way to throw it. I started with a 4' net and finely got pretty good at catching bait. then I bought a custom made 6' net and the way I threw the 4' net just wasn't working on the larger net. the woman that made the 6' net gave me a few instructions and I was on my way. she would get the net to open up every cast. but I never did get as good as she was.
sherman


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

6ft radius or diameter?

6ft radius (12ft Diameter) cast net is illegal in ohio, 10ft diameter is the max.

As for everything else, what Salmonid said.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

rustyfish said:


> 6ft radius or diameter?
> 
> 6ft radius (12ft Diameter) cast net is illegal in ohio, 10ft diameter is the max.
> 
> As for everything else, what Salmonid said.


the 6' net I have is a 12' radius. and it took some work to learn how to throw it but I got pretty good with it. but I only used it in florida. it is still down there at my sisters house. and I haven't been back down there in 2 yrs. I don't even know if I can still throw it. it is an extra heavy net, I would just guess it weighs close to 20#
sherman


----------



## Catfish24 (Apr 8, 2014)

Any advice on where to throw my cast net? I use to be able to go out on a spillway and throw and bring in a net full of shad. This year I have only caught 3 shad there lol any help is appreciated.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Bait has been tough to get all year I really think the cold winter put the hurts on them guys killing a lot of them I still pull dead carcasses up if I let the net sink to the bottom of a mucky bottom, I toss the net around the banks if I'm not in the boat, it's a coin toss if you get snagged up but you will learn where to throw and not where to throw, spillways are usually good as are small moving creeks for suckers and chubs.........Doc


----------

